# Phlick's has a baby boy



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No photo on Janet's site as of yet, but he is 13 weeks old. His dam is Buttons (photo on Phlick's site) and his sire is Ch Pashes Magical Phantasy. (Nikki's great grandfather) 

I[attachment=55233:magicxbuttons3.jpg]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

too cute


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh he's adorable. I think he kinda looks like your Nikki


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness, he's just precious!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry - double post.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He's very cute and I've only heard good things about Phlick's! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, too cute!! :wub: :wub: 

I love Buttons! She's a little doll. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! He is darling! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He is going to be one gorgeous dog if he takes after his Mother........to me, Buttons is the personification of perfection!!!! I love that dog, I have told the breeder if she ever wants to sell her, I want Buttons!!!! If he is reasonable priced, snap him up!!! He looks darling...................


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So cute. It looks like he is already a poser....


----------

